# Entering third year; how do I meet girls?



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey guys, here's my situation.

I've never had a girlfriend, and I'm a virgin. 

I don't actually have any problem striking up a conversation and talking with girls. I'm actually pretty good-looking and so in all having girls interested in me isn't the problem. 

Thing is, I have no friends, I never go out anywhere, etc. I pretty much go through my days talking to no one except my parents. I know I wouldn't have any problem getting girls if I could INTERACT with girls, but since I'm such a loner this isn't happening. 

What should I do? Introverted girls are my preference; I'm not really interested in the ones that regularly go to bars or something. Please help. I've been dreaming about having a girlfriend every night for the last four years.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

I know this sounds stupid (I probably say it too much, and it's probably nonsense), but if your uni is large enough, work at the campus tutor center.

I used to work at a campus tutor center (I got paid but the center was officially free for students). I'm a reclusive, reticent one-word person in real-life, but for some reason I got attention at the campus tutor center. Some students asked me out. Of course that wasn't my intent in working there, but the supervisors told me it was okay because I was also a student back then.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's an article I found interesting

http://www.menshealth.com/sex-women/best-places-meet-women


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

cavemanslaststand said:


> I know this sounds stupid (I probably say it too much, and it's probably nonsense), but if your uni is large enough, work at the campus tutor center.





cavemanslaststand said:


> I used to work at a campus tutor center (I got paid but the center was officially free for students). I'm a reclusive, reticent one-word person in real-life, but for some reason I got attention at the campus tutor center. Some students asked me out. Of course that wasn't my intent in working there, but the supervisors told me it was okay because I was also a student back then.


Hmm, that's interesting. However, I think it is quite inefficient. Something like tutoring is one-on-one, 50% of my clients will be men, and it will consist of spending an hour or several hours with the person, alone, which means a very low rate of turnover (though spending hours one-on-one is a jackpot if you do find that ideal person ofc!).

I think the best solution to this problem is to find the path of being exposed to the greatest number of girls as possible within a unit of time. This means finding a huge group of girls of which you can scan over quickly, allowing you to choose the ideal one(s) to interact with.

The only realistic solution I think I have to this is just to join a massive number of clubs or activities all at once (say, 5-10). The idea would be to be exposed to as many people (and in the process, girls) as possible. If after a while you find the membership range of one club is unsuitable, drop it, and replace it with another club.

The problem is that many clubs and activities have small memberships (even though my university is big) and so the number of people you are exposed to is quite limited. I suppose the answer would be to recycle these clubs: drop the ones in which you don't see any girl-interaction potential happening, and join new ones to replace them. 

Another problem would be that many clubs and activities have large time requirements. I guess that if you would want to join a large number of clubs and activities at the same time, you'd have to go for ones with low time requirements in order to fit it all in your schedule. However, this works out well anyways, as the ones with high time requirements usually have small memberships, since not many people decide to put in the time for them.


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

VC132 said:


> Here's an article I found interesting
> 
> http://www.menshealth.com/sex-women/best-places-meet-women


I think the article is relevant for single men in their mid-twenties and beyond. It lists the prime spots for meeting women in public areas, and I don't deny that places like Ikyea or such are bad places to do this.

However, I think the best option by far for students is the university setting itself: it's nothing short of a practical goldmine, since you have an incredibly large number of people grouped together all at once, all of which are in the same age range as you and have the same interests and social status as you.

For myself, I don't want to go outside the university setting to find girls. And there isn't really any need to either.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

sighsigh said:


> I think the article is relevant for single men in their mid-twenties and beyond. It lists the prime spots for meeting women in public areas, and I don't deny that places like Ikyea or such are bad places to do this.
> 
> However, I think the best option by far for students is the university setting itself: it's nothing short of a practical goldmine, since you have an incredibly large number of people grouped together all at once, all of which are in the same age range as you and have the same interests and social status as you.
> 
> For myself, I don't want to go outside the university setting to find girls. And there isn't really any need to either.


I guess that's true. I should read the original posts all the way through, my fault.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

walk up to them and say hi or hey


----------



## bobbie010 (Mar 5, 2011)

Same. I'm entering 3rd year soon and I've never had a boyfriend. I don't go out anywhere either. I think it has more to do with the fact I look like I'm about 12 years old :|


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

do you by any chance attend York University? If so, come hang with me!


----------

